
Should We Be Thinking of APIs in a More Polyglot Way? - PretzelFisch
http://wildermuth.com/2019/12/07/Should-We-Be-Thinking-of-APIs-in-a-more-Polyglot-Way
======
PaulHoule
Doesn't the market drive this?

A company like Google might decide to use gRPC internally for everything but
if you are accessing API X from vendor Y you are going to have to use some
protocol they accept. Similarly vendor Y has a motivation to provide their
service using a protocol that customers like.

